# Beeny boxes



## 116453 (Sep 8, 2008)

We have a Swift Suntour 630L. We are considering having Beeny Boxes fitted. Are these successful?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Houghie and welcome to the MHF website.

We have a large beenie box on our Hymer and they are brilliant fixture and idea utilising what would be wasted space under the van. We use ours to store the spare toilet cassette, bucket and bits and pieces. 

Johnny F


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Houghie,

We had a 590RL and drove it all the way down to Cornwall for the Beeny box to be fitted and I must admit it was a good move. The only thing I would say is go for a walk round the town when he starts cutting into your van.

Ian


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I have one too - best thing since sliced bread.

Mick


----------

